# [SOLVED]NTFS rw

## hvdb

Hi all,

Currently trying to add my NTFS drive with ex-windows data to my gentoo.

I managed to mount it, but cannot get it in readwrite mode.

Here is my fstab:

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdb5       /mnt/datadisk   ntfs    noatime,users,gid=users,umask=000 0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user     0 0

/dev/cdrom1             /mnt/cdrom1     iso9660         noauto,user     0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

Problem is that the disk always remains in rx mode:

hvdb datadisk # ls -alrt

total 2364

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root users      0 Mar  3  2004 RECYCLER

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root users   4096 Apr  3  2004 Route66

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root users   8192 Aug 27  2004 diversen

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root users   4096 Sep 13  2004 Music

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root users   4096 Oct 31  2004 System Volume Information

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root users  16384 Jan  3  2005 tmp

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root users      0 Oct 26 11:51 share

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root users      0 Nov  4 14:01 N&S1

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root users   8192 Nov  5 14:52 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    4096 Feb  8 20:05 ..

Here is the fdisk info for the disk:

hvdb mnt # fdisk /dev/hdb

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9964.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdb: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               2        9964    80027797+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdb5               2        9964    80027766    7  HPFS/NTFS

Can I get the disk in write mode without using ntfs3g?

Thanks,

HvdbLast edited by hvdb on Tue Feb 20, 2007 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Only if you recompile your kernel and enable the experimental and very limited ntfs write support.  (the help description tells you how it is limited)  If you need ntfs write support, your best option is to use ntfs3g...

----------

## hvdb

After reading the help,

it seems it's best to follow your suggestion...The write support is really very limited   :Crying or Very sad: 

Can anyone tell me the steps to follow to enable this using ntfs3g then?

Thanks!

----------

## yabbadabbadont

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_ntfs-3g

----------

## hvdb

Thanks,

just what I need.

unfortunatly I already started in a slightly different way, I hope it has the sanme effect.

Instead of doing:

echo sys-fs/ntfs3g >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo sys-fs/fuse >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

I added 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" make.conf

And then emerged sys-fs/ntfs3g  ==> Which is going ok for the moment.

I will verify if all goes well and if I can read/write to my disk afterwards.

Hvdb

----------

## yabbadabbadont

That's not a very good idea.....  what you did basically tells portage to always install the latest testing version of every package you emerge.  Expect problems.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *hvdb wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

 

Do you know how to recover from an unstable bash version that doesn't allow logins at startup? If not, use package.keywords instead  :Wink: 

----------

## hvdb

Ok,

so I went back and used and removed the 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

to avoid problems...

So now, my disk is writeable, so my problem is nearly solved.

The first thing I did was remove most data from this disk, but for a few directories, I get the error:

"File exists"

hvdb diversen # rmdir *

rmdir: Cafe del Mar: File exists

rmdir: Kowlier2: File exists

When I try to remove the same directries (they are empty by the way) froim Win XP, I get:

Cannot remove folder, a file with this name already exists. Specify a different filename.

Any idea why this is going wrong?

Hvdb

----------

## irgu

 *hvdb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The first thing I did was remove most data from this disk, but for a few directories, I get the error:
> 
> "File exists"
> ...

 

Your locale isn't set correctly: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#emptydir

----------

## hvdb

Ok,

I tried but no luck.

Here are my locales:

hvdb diversen # locale -a

C

POSIX

fr_FR

fr_FR@euro

And here my locale.gen file:

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

So I updated fstab & re-mounted

/dev/hdb5               /mnt/datadisk   ntfs-3g         rw,locale=fr_FR,umask=000       0 0

And still get same error when deleting "File exists"

Did i do something wrong?

Here is an extract from the syslog:

Feb 19 10:49:43 hvdb ntfs-3g[1880]: Unmounting /dev/hdb5 ()

Feb 19 10:49:56 hvdb ntfs-3g[4291]: Version 0.20070118-BETA

Feb 19 10:49:56 hvdb ntfs-3g[4291]: Mounted /dev/hdb5 (Read-Write, label "", NTF                                             S 3.1)

Feb 19 10:49:56 hvdb ntfs-3g[4291]: Options: noatime,rw,silent,allow_other,fsnam                                             e=/dev/hdb5,blkdev,blksize=4096

Feb 19 10:50:16 hvdb ntfs-3g[4291]: Could not delete file

----------

## irgu

You need to generate and use fr_FR.UTF8.

----------

## hvdb

hmmmm

I did like you suggested, but still same problem:

hvdb diversen # locale -a

C

POSIX

fr_FR

fr_FR.utf8  ==> So is available now

fr_FR@euro

Updated fstab:

/dev/hdb5               /mnt/datadisk   ntfs-3g         rw,locale=fr_FR.utf8,umask=000  0 0

Even rebooted,

and still get same error:

hvdb diversen # rmdir Kowlier2

rmdir: Kowlier2: File exists

Other options?

Hvdb

----------

## irgu

Isn't Kowlier Belgian or Dutch? You need the UTF8 charater set your NTFS partition uses. It seems pure French is not OK because it can't convert all characters.

----------

## hvdb

Yes,

Kowlier is indeed Belgian.  Is there a way I can verify which char set my NTFS uses?

In the mean time I will try to add the Belgian Locale and see what happens.

----------

## bjlockie

I use http://www.fs-driver.org/ to write ExtFS from Windows.

I only read NTFS from Linux.

----------

## hvdb

@Irgu,

changing locales to nl_BE or nl_BE.UTF-8 and updating fstab to 

/dev/hdb5               /mnt/datadisk   ntfs-3g         rw,locale=nl_BE.utf8,umask=000  0 0

Did not change a thing unfortunatly.

I'm getting desperate...Any more ideas?

----------

## irgu

Try de_DE.UTF-8 and en_US.UTF-8.

----------

## hvdb

Solved!

Not sure if this did the trick,  but i redid:

localedef -i nl_BE -f UTF-8 nl_BE.UTF-8

and then unmounted and remounted the disk, and I was able to remove teh remaining files!

Thanks for the help!

Hvdb

----------

